# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  pca test bei 100 erfahrungen?

## zypern

Hallo alle miteinander...meim mann 52j hatte prostatitis. psa 20 jetzt 2monate später liegt psa wert bei 8. 
Ärzte raten zur eile. mein mann liess eine pca 3 test machen der bei 100 lag...auch viel zu hoch meinte der doc. 
biopsie..schnell eine biopsie........wir sind verunsichert...  wie lange muss man der prostata zeit geben zum regenerieren?  danke für die antwort...
p.s. bei meinem mann ist prostatakrebs i familie. Vati mit 75op. onkel mit68 op

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo,

der PCA Score und die familiäre Disposition spricht leider eine eindeutige Sprache die ihr nicht mehr ignorieren könnt. Ein Warten und eine neue PSA Messung ist in diesem Fall leider nicht mehr empfehlenswert. 

In diesem Forum ist das Thema Biopsie schon mehrfach diskutiert worden. Ihr könnt euch aus den einzelnen Beiträgen eine recht gute Meinung bilden.

Der Extrakt: Biopsie unter klinischen Voraussetzungen und unter Einsatz bildgebender Verfahren (MRT, ANNA usw.) durchführen lassen. Entsprechend kann die Anzahl der Stanzen minimiert werden und das Risiko etwaiger Komplikationen wird minimiert.

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## zypern

Hallo Tom,

danke für Deine Antwort, die nicht gut klingt. Ich war immer noch am Zweifeln. Habe mir auch das Büchlein Gräfe/Unser Verlag  Die neue Ernährung gegen Krebs besorgt. Aufgefallen ist mir hier die "Süßlastigkeit" der Krebspatienten. Schokolade, Süßes, das stand alles gerne bei meinem Mann auf dem Speiseplan. Nach dem Studieren des Büchleins wurde ich nachdenklich.

Was, wenn bei der Biopsie ein positiver Befund das Ergebnis ist? 
Durch die OP unseres Opa's (jetzt 82) verbunden mit der anschließenden Inkontinenz, den Depression da GV nicht mehr möglich, habe ich Angst vor der Zukunft.

Stacheln wir mit der Biopsie das evtll. vorhandene Karzynom nicht erst recht an und reizen es?

Danke für Deine guten Wünsche

Susanne

----------


## tom aus lu

> Was, wenn bei der Biopsie ein positiver Befund das Ergebnis ist?


Ein positiver Befund ist erst einmal dramatisch und sicherlich auch eine psychische Belastung. Aber, ein positiver Befund sagt erst einmal noch gar nichts aus über den weiteren Werdegang. Erst die genaue Analyse der Einstufung und Ausdehnung des Tumors (Gleason Score) lässt Rückschlüsse auf die schwere der Erkrankung zu.

Danach richtet sich dann auch die weitere Behandlungsempfehlung. Kurative Ansätze gibt es derzeit viele und alle haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Sicherlich wird sich bei allen Optionen für die Lebensumstände eine Umstellung ergeben. Dies muss jeder Krebskranke aber für sich entscheiden wie viel Risiko er bereits ist einzugehen mit der Aussicht auf ein evtl. Krebs freies Leben. Aber wartet erst einmal das Ergebnis ab, falls das Ergebnis positiv sein sollte gibt es in der Regel genügend Zeit sich über alle Optionen zu informieren und eine Entscheidung zu treffen.




> Stacheln wir mit der Biopsie das evtll. vorhandene Karzynom nicht erst recht an und reizen es?


Leider kann niemand hierzu eine verlässliche Auskunft erteilen, da es hier an eindeutigen Studie fehlt. Es wird angenommen, dass eine Biopsie den Krebs nicht streuen kann. Hierzu zählt die Theorie, dass Prostatakrebs ein hormonabhängiges Wachstum hat und daher die Bedingungen nur in der Prostata vorliegen können. Das Problem besteht einfach darin, dass der Prostatakrebs leider nur zweifelsfrei durch eine Gewebeprobe nachgewiesen werden kann und dieser Nachweis für kurative Ansätze benötigt wird.

Die Risiken einer Biopsie lassen sich lediglich durch gezielte Stanzen minimieren, da in der Regel hier nur auffällige Bereiche punktiert werden. Daher geht der Trend zu den Empfehlungen einer MRT (BIOPSEE), TRUS-ANNA, bzw. anderen Bild navigierten Biopsie. Einige gesetzliche Krankenversicherungen übernehmen mittlerweile hierfür auch schon die Kosten. Andernfalls lohnt sich aber die Investition um mehr Sicherheit (leider nie 100%) als bei herkömmlichen 12 Stanzen Biopsie zu erhalten.

Tom

----------

